# Everything's amazing, nobody's happy



## tellville (Mar 12, 2009)

I posted this in the epic thread of awesomeness. However, Meg (Turmeric) suggested this video get its own thread. So here it is:

[video=youtube;LoGYx35ypus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoGYx35ypus[/video]


----------



## Augusta (Mar 12, 2009)

That is hysterical. People are really spoiled now and it's very sad.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 12, 2009)

The video doesn't work.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 12, 2009)

A friend posted that on his facebook last week, and man did I laugh. How true. The internet not working on the flight bit is hilarious!


----------



## Ivan (Mar 12, 2009)

turmeric said:


> The video doesn't work.



If you double-click on it you'll be taken to YouTube where it will work.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 12, 2009)

turmeric said:


> The video doesn't work.


You make me laugh after watching the video, i'm just ribbing you because your post comes across as the instant gratification this comedian rails against.

"Work you confounded video, or else!"


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 12, 2009)

Funny and very true. I keep a working 1950's rotary phone on the desk at home because I like it and I like the reminder of how far we have come in technology in the past 20 years.


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 12, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Funny and very true. I keep a working 1950's rotary phone on the desk at home because I like it and I like the reminder of how far we have come in technology in the past 20 years.



 We had a bright red one when I was growing up. I love watching "old movies" and seeing them. Hard to believe it was so long ago, yet not so long ago.


----------



## BJClark (Mar 12, 2009)

LawrenceU;



> I keep a working 1950's rotary phone on the desk at home because I like it and I like the reminder of how far we have come in technology in the past 20 years.



I would love to have a rotary phone but they are so expensive..the cheapest I have found is $200, because they are now considered to be antiques.. 

They are the only phones that continue to work after a major storm has gone through and power is out..

But this is so true, what the man is saying...the age of instant gratification..


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 12, 2009)

That was hilarious! It is so true!....we are spoiled!


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 12, 2009)

That was funny and true.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 12, 2009)

BJClark said:


> LawrenceU;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check with a home remodeling contractor. We often pull them out of houses. Very few contractors know they are collectible. They usually end up in a roll off dumpster.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 12, 2009)

Too funny!

Tim's mom had the phone from way back when they were on party lines. She dutifully paid the phone company a dollar/month for this ancient phone. We assured her that WalMart could take care of her phone needs for less than twenty bucks. So the phone guy comes to get it and neither one of them wants it, even though it technically belonged to the phone company.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 12, 2009)

Very true! However, I don't recommend his other videos. He likes certain colourful words too much...Gordon Ramsey has a cleaner mouth.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Mar 12, 2009)

This is very true.

In college last year, anytime the electricity would go out in the dorm, the guys who played X-Box all day would seriously get angry and start cursing.


----------



## Matthias (Mar 12, 2009)

That was hilarious... im still laughing


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 12, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Very true! However, I don't recommend his other videos. He likes certain colourful words too much...Gordon Ramsey has a cleaner mouth.


----------

